# Circles in a Forest v3.0



## VisExp (Mar 3, 2008)

As you can see v2.0 did not survive the drilling [V]







However v3.0 survived both the drilling and the turning 

Sierra Click dressed in cocobolo with aluminum.  The alignment issues I experienced with the first one have been solved.  Just needed to match the blade kerf and the thickness of the aluminum.

As always, your comments and critiques are appreciated.


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Mar 3, 2008)

Man!  That is just awesome!


----------



## thetalbott4 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm guessing your either retired or not married, cuz I dont know where a guy would find the time to do that. That is indeed impressive. I can turn a nice pen but this is something all together different. Wow.


----------



## rdunn12 (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow nice work dude.Sweet pen.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Mar 3, 2008)

<center>RED ALERT!!! RED ALERT!!!

Eagle has broken through security and 
is now posting under a new alias.</center>


Seriously, Keith, that's a fantastic piece of work.  My hat is off to you.  Simply beautiful.


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 3, 2008)

Superb! Just stunning. Great work Keith.


----------



## avbill (Mar 3, 2008)

Keith,  how many hours of prep time before you turned the pen.  just gorgeous.  

Bill Daniels


----------



## igran7 (Mar 3, 2008)

Holy Cow Keith that is one unbelievable blank!!![:0][:0]  Absolutely Awesome!!!


----------



## eskimo (Mar 3, 2008)

Keith,

That is an amazing pen. I can certainly appreciate the amount of work that went into that segmenting, as my shop is littered with very small pieces of pens that never saw the light of day.

Great job.

Bob Quinn


----------



## ahoiberg (Mar 3, 2008)

really nice work.


----------



## Dave_M (Mar 3, 2008)

Outstanding work!


----------



## MikePittman (Mar 3, 2008)

I have issued a warrant to search and seize that pen!!!   Great job!


----------



## gerryr (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nicely done.  Congratulations.


----------



## R2 (Mar 3, 2008)

!!!!![:0][:0][:0][:0][:X][:X]


----------



## CaptG (Mar 3, 2008)

Outstanding, just simply outstanding.


----------



## darrylm (Mar 3, 2008)

that is a fantastic design & execution! 
one of those pens that make me want to head down in the basement and work even though I should be getting to bed!


----------



## hughbie (Mar 3, 2008)

i bow to the great and powerful......uh........to sir keith....

dayum good job sir!


----------



## badger (Mar 3, 2008)

stunning!


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 4, 2008)

Just amazing, great job!


----------



## Ligget (Mar 4, 2008)

Awesome segmenting, turned out perfect![:0][]


----------



## aurrida (Mar 4, 2008)

great workmanship, how long did it take?


----------



## BigShed (Mar 4, 2008)

That is one of the best, no THE best, segmented pens I have ever seen.

Gives us all something to aspire to.


----------



## Mather323 (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow, that is great


----------



## jhs494 (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice work Keith! Awesome looking pen. You must have been on pins and needles drilling v3.0 after v2.0 came apart. 

Your hard work paid off with the awesome pen.

Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Buzz (Mar 4, 2008)

Amazing work!  I envy your skill and patience.


----------



## jeffj13 (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Proud_Poppa_of_2_
> 
> <center>RED ALERT!!! RED ALERT!!!
> 
> ...



That was my first reaction as well.

Keith, that is an amazing pen.  You did a masterful job on it.

jeff


----------



## altaciii (Mar 4, 2008)

Holy Moley, Batman!  Thats a pen made for a king.  Great work!  How much time was envolved with its creation?


----------



## DKF (Mar 4, 2008)

That is crazy ... very, very nice workmanship!


----------



## Tanner (Mar 4, 2008)

That is sweet looking!!!  Excellent craftsmanship!!!


----------



## JayDevin (Mar 4, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG OMG~~~
Sweeet Pen!!!
Can some premade blanks come to California....I will give them a good home!!!


----------



## freedomhouse (Mar 4, 2008)

Shoot! You think this is good stuff....I was lucky to get one of these master creations from the MASTER.....in the last pen swap...
(But I would like to be able to collect a few more!)

I know I got the better end of the deal.....

Keith...You the MAN!!!! AGAIN!!

Bob


----------



## broitblat (Mar 4, 2008)

(I know this comment doesn't add much to the conversation, but...)

Great looking work!

  -Barry


----------



## VisExp (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words.  

With regards to the comparisons to Eagles work, I can only aspire to the levels he has reached!  His segmented blanks have been both inspirational and motivational.  I certainly don't regard myself at anywhere near his level, I got lucky with one design and execution.  To quote a friend "Now the hard part is going to be topping that"


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 4, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 4, 2008)

Keith, that is an awesome looking pen!


----------



## papaturner (Mar 4, 2008)

Awesome pen.........Outstanding craftsmanship.......SALUTE!

Perry


----------



## holmqer (Mar 6, 2008)

Amazing work, I have been considering using some aluminum segments, but never even dreamed of anything this complicated.


----------



## wjskip (Mar 6, 2008)

WOW!!! I think it may take a little more than matchng saw kerf to material thickness to make a pen like that.  Your joints and alignment are spectacular.  I'll bet I am not the only one who is wishing that their skill would allow them to copy your design.


----------

